# Topics > Related topics > Solving the Rubik's Cube >  MultiCuber 999

## Airicist

Lego Mindstorms

----------


## Airicist

The ‘MultiCuber 999’ LEGO Rubik’s Cube solver by David – LEGO MINDSTORMS - Inspiration video

Published on Dec 19, 2016




> This is the MultiCuber 999, and it holds the Guinness World Record for the largest Rubik's Cube ever solved by a robot! It solves a 9x9x9 cube in about 35 minutes using a smartphone with a custom Android app to detect the colors of the cube and calculate a solution. It also uses a smartphone to communicate with the programmable bricks to control the motors that then move the cube. And it’s possibly one of the most awesome LEGO MINDSTORMS creations ever built.

----------

